# fire grate



## mango7 (2 Sep 2011)

Got gas fire disconnected today, so i can have a coal fire.
I am aware they are not efficient but it is temporary untill i can afford a stove.

I am confused what size grate i need as getting conflicting advise.
my fire opening is 16 inches but depth of fire only 7 inches.

can the grate fit snug with sides of fireback or does there need to be a gap.
Would like to fit snug as the smallest size pan for underneath would fit...

Any problems it touching?


----------



## mango7 (2 Sep 2011)

does your fit snug or have a gap


----------



## john martin (2 Sep 2011)

a standard 16" fireplace uses a standard 16" grate available in most hardware shops.


----------



## mango7 (2 Sep 2011)

this is what a bought but it fits snug


----------



## hastalavista (3 Sep 2011)

mango7 said:


> Got gas fire disconnected today, so i can have a coal fire.
> I am aware they are not efficient but it is temporary untill i can afford a stove.
> 
> I am confused what size grate i need as getting conflicting advise.
> ...



Depending on when your property was built, the flue may not be suitable for a coal fire, many apts/houses were built with flues that were only suitable for gas fires, open or gas fronted..
While an open gas fire is as efficient as burning the cash in the grate, an open coal fire will not be much better: u need to think about an enclosed fire of some kind, either multi fuel [ but not wood pellet] or back to a glass fronted gas fire, now available at 87% efficiency


----------

